
Ask HN: What can you build with iPhone X? - zaroth
Does anyone look at iPhone X and say? &quot;Wow, now I can finally build an app which does _____!&quot;
======
arjunvpaul
A blind interview application to avoid bias. With a combination of Face
Tracking and Voice Modulation (see:
[https://www.voicemod.net](https://www.voicemod.net)), one could now have a
Interviewer avatar interviewing an Interviewee avatar.

------
arjunvpaul
An application that could SIGNIFICANTLY reduce returns for online clothing
retailers.

About 70% of garment returns are because the clothes didn’t fit as the
customer expected or hoped (Source:
[https://goo.gl/djcgUx](https://goo.gl/djcgUx))

The iphoneX basically has a Kinect stuffed into it now. One could now take a
high quality 3D image of themselves, store it on their profile and be shown
ONLY clothes, shoes, sunglasses, gloves etc that fit them while shopping
online.

Now, before you say fit is not al about having a nice 3D image. For a retailer
like Asos (www.asos.com), a 1 percent fall in returns would immediately add 10
million pounds ($16 million) to the company’s bottom line. (Source: Quote from
ASOS CEO Nick Robertson). How about em apples?

------
arjunvpaul
Aren't you curious to see how ridiculous you could look asking "Are you not
entertained?!" in a Roman colosseum?

How about a fun app that lets you take famous clips from Movies and overlay
your face on it. Kinda like Face Swap for video.

